# barnyard mud boggers fulton ms.



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2438732617723

i dont know if this will work or not


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

i changed itto public try now


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nope samething


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I tried posting pictures from my face book to here and would'nt go though either . might be something to do with facebook ,,, try uploading to youtube then posting here


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

share the FB page link then they can look at your photo's, otherwise put them on Photobucket or Youtube then post the http / direct link of the photo.


----------

